

Ask HN: How many of you continue reading a blog post after a popup ad? - koski

it has happened to me couple of times today already on sites like http://www.businessinsider.com. I start reading a blog post and suddenly those damn javascript-css-popup ads comes bloging the screen.<p>How many of you continue reading a post after popup ad ? Are you skipping already some blogs because those ads (like I'm trying to)?
======
niccolop
I would say 1/3 times I will just close, instead of clicking through. I would
say in video it's different though, I will often sit through many ads, even
ones that are clickable (e.g. hulu), because the content is more passive.

------
misterm
When I see a pop up on an article, I generally close immediately. It is pretty
clear that they are simply trying to monetize my visit, and whatever content
is there is just more bait for that. I will put up with banner ads to some
extent, but as a general rule if there are more ads than I feel like there
need to be, or if the content of the article is broken into different 'parts',
I'll just close on general principle.

------
marssaxman
I generally just close an article instantly if it has one of those panels
obscuring the text. There's enough other interesting stuff to read on the web
that I'm not willing to put up with manipulation like that.

------
DanielStraight
Should be poll. Only about 1/100 times will I dismiss a pop-up and keep
reading or click-through a "skip this ad" screen.

~~~
koski
(yeah, would have but "Sorry, you need 20 karma to create a poll.")

